# Fetter Bug in der glibc?

## pablo_supertux

Hi

ich weiß nicht, ob der Fehler bei mir liegt oder ob es ein echter glibc Bug ist (deswegen hab ich zuerst hier gepostet, statt einen Bug report zu erstellen).

Ich habe folgende Versionen:

 sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1

 sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="fortran mudflap"

 dev-util/valgrind-3.2.3 USE="X"

```

int main(void)

{   

    return 0;

}

```

sollte fehlerlos laufen, doch valgrind ist einer anderen Meinung:

```

==10575== Memcheck, a memory error detector.

==10575== Copyright (C) 2002-2007, and GNU GPL'd, by Julian Seward et al.

==10575== Using LibVEX rev 1732, a library for dynamic binary translation.

==10575== Copyright (C) 2004-2007, and GNU GPL'd, by OpenWorks LLP.

==10575== Using valgrind-3.2.3, a dynamic binary instrumentation framework.

==10575== Copyright (C) 2000-2007, and GNU GPL'd, by Julian Seward et al.

==10575== For more details, rerun with: -v

==10575== 

==10575== Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

==10575==    at 0x400A939: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==10575==    by 0x400452C: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==10575==    by 0x4013B15: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==10575==    by 0x400124E: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==10575==    by 0x40008A6: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==10575== 

...

==10575== ERROR SUMMARY: 7 errors from 7 contexts (suppressed: 0 from 0)

==10575== malloc/free: in use at exit: 0 bytes in 0 blocks.

==10575== malloc/free: 0 allocs, 0 frees, 0 bytes allocated.

==10575== For counts of detected errors, rerun with: -v

==10575== All heap blocks were freed -- no leaks are possible.

```

was ist denn da los?

Gruss

Pablo

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> int main(void)
> ...

 

Interessant :)

Warum das so ist kann ich doch auch nicht sagen aber probier mal die return Anweisung zu Ändern:

```
return(NULL);
```

 

```
return(0);
```

 oder in 

```
return NULL;
```

Mich würde einfach interessieren ob Valgrind das anders sieht ;)

Schlichtweg ist return ohne klammern in C doch keine Funktion oder?

(Hab lange nicht mehr in die C-Tasten gehauen)

----------

## Necoro

return ist ja auch keine Funktion sondern ein Keyword ... und die Klammern sollten eigentlich nur der Gruppierung dienen  :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> ich weiß nicht, ob der Fehler bei mir liegt oder ob es ein echter glibc Bug ist (deswegen hab ich zuerst hier gepostet, statt einen Bug report zu erstellen).
> 
> Ich habe folgende Versionen:
> ...

 

ich habe die selben versionen installiert wie du, nur das der gcc ohne fortran aber mit "d gcj gtk mudflap nls" installiert ist.

Bei mir bringt valgrind keinen fehler bei deinem beispiel program

----------

## Treborius

naja, ist 0 initialisiert? 

was passiert wenn du davor noch etwas nonsense-code einfügst?

Ich denke, das vielleicht 0 irgendwo steht, was valgrind nicht weiss, also sieht valgrind nicht wie

0 initialisiert wird -> fehler

ich hatte sowas jedenfalls noch nie

----------

## Necoro

ich würde mal auf was anderes tippen: Optimierung ... vllt baut der gcc aus diesem "unsinnigen" stück code einfach irgendwas niedliches, mit dem valgrind nix anzufangen weiß ...

----------

## Necoro

Also ich habs jetzt auch mal ausprobiert ... und auch bei mir gibt es keine Fehler ...

```
[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="gtk mudflap (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d -doc -fortran -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nls -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla"

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1  USE="nls -debug -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla"

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/valgrind-3.2.3  USE="X"
```

Hab es sowohl mit "-O2" als auch ohne ausprobiert ...

@pablo_supertux: was sind denn deine CFLAGS/LDFLAGS in der make.conf? - Vielleicht hast du ja deine glibc irgendwie verschlimmbessert  :Wink:  ... und was ist die Ausgabe von gcc-config --list-profiles ?

----------

## pablo_supertux

@Necoro: hab mich das gleiche ausgedacht, aber ich kann es noch nicht bestätigen, weil ich nicht zu Hause bin  :Wink: 

Ich benutze keine abgefahrende Optimierungen, meistens nur -O2, ich poste nachher meine Flags, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin.

----------

## toralf

ich habe diese USE flags:

```
[nomerge      ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="fortran gtk mudflap nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d -doc -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla"                              
```

, ansonsten dieselben Versionen installiert und erhalte dies hier :

```
tfoerste@n22 ~/workspace/misc $ valgrind ./glibc

==496== Memcheck, a memory error detector.

==496== Copyright (C) 2002-2007, and GNU GPL'd, by Julian Seward et al.

==496== Using LibVEX rev 1732, a library for dynamic binary translation.

==496== Copyright (C) 2004-2007, and GNU GPL'd, by OpenWorks LLP.

==496== Using valgrind-3.2.3, a dynamic binary instrumentation framework.

==496== Copyright (C) 2000-2007, and GNU GPL'd, by Julian Seward et al.

==496== For more details, rerun with: -v

==496==

==496==

==496== ERROR SUMMARY: 0 errors from 0 contexts (suppressed: 7 from 1)

==496== malloc/free: in use at exit: 0 bytes in 0 blocks.

==496== malloc/free: 0 allocs, 0 frees, 0 bytes allocated.

==496== For counts of detected errors, rerun with: -v

==496== All heap blocks were freed -- no leaks are possible.

```

Und hier das Übliche:

```
tfoerste@n22 ~/workspace/misc $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r1 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1700MHz

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 12 Nov 2007 09:16:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.muntinternet.net/pub/gentoo/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://130.59.10.34/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.evolva.ro/gentoo/"

LINGUAS="de en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apache2 arts asf berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cddb clamav cli cracklib crypt css cups dri dvd dvdr dvdread dynamicplugin encode exif fam fastbuild fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk i8x0 iconv ipv6 isdnlog jai java javascript jimi jpeg kde logrotate mad madwifi mbox midi mikmod mmap mmx mmxext mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nntp no-seamonkey nptl nptlonly nsplugin opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python readline real reflection samba session spl sse sse2 ssl subversion svg tcpd tiff tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode userlocales wifi win32codecs workbench x86 xcomposite xml xorg xpm zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0 intel8x0m" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse joystick evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vga radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## pablo_supertux

also, meine CFLAGS sind CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe". Ich denke nicht, dass die das Problem sind.

Ich werde mein gcc mit den anderen Flags reinstallieren und dann die glibc neu kompilieren. Mal sehen, ob sich etwas ändert.

----------

## pablo_supertux

hmmm... gcc (dieses mal nur mit USE="mudflap") und hab dann die glibc wieder kompiliert aber ich kriege immer noch diese Fehlermeldung. Was geht denn bei mir schief? Btw:

emerge info

```

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 12 Nov 2007 22:46:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/export/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache distcc distlocks keepwork metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa apm audiofile bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups directfb dri dvd dvdr encode escreen flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gimpprint gmp gpm gtk gtk2 iconv imagemagick imap imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg lcms libwww maildir midi mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nptl nptlonly ogg openal opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl plotutils png ppds pppd python quicktime readline reflection sasl sdl session sndfile speex spl sqlite sse ssl svga tcp tcpd tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis wmf x86 xml xml2 xorg xprint xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa fbdev nv"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## Necoro

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> .... und was ist die Ausgabe von gcc-config --list-profiles ?

 

<-- das zum einen ...

und zum anderen: wie rufst du denn valgrind auf? vllt sind wir ja auch nicht im stande, valgrind dazu zu bringen uns die fehler anzuzeigen  :Smile: 

----------

## 69719

```

cat /var/db/pkg/dev-util/valgrind-*/{CFLAGS,CXXFLAGS}

```

würde mich mal interessieren

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*   .... und was ist die Ausgabe von gcc-config --list-profiles ? 

 

Ups   :Embarassed:  hab's vergessen zu posten   :Embarassed:  mach ich nachher

----------

## pablo_supertux

Also

```

supertux@supertux:~> gcc-config --list-profiles

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardened

 [3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednopie

 [4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednopiessp

 [5] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednossp

 [6] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2 *

supertux@supertux:~> cat /var/db/pkg/dev-util/valgrind-*/{CFLAGS,CXXFLAGS}

-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe

-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe

```

----------

## 69719

hmm...?

also ich würde auf ein problem mit der glibc tippen, am besten die mal neu installieren und anschließend gcc und eventuell mal das fortran use flag weglassen, es sei denn du brauchst es. und anschließend rein revdep-rebuild

```

emerge --oneshot glibc gcc && revdep-rebuild

```

----------

## pablo_supertux

das habe ich bereits gestern getan, hat nichts gebracht.

----------

## 69719

was gibt denn

```

echo "int main(void){return 0;}" | gcc -x c -g - -o /tmp/test && valgrind -v /tmp/test

```

aus?

----------

## sirro

```
==5248== Memcheck, a memory error detector.

==5248== Copyright (C) 2002-2007, and GNU GPL'd, by Julian Seward et al.

==5248== Using LibVEX rev 1732, a library for dynamic binary translation.

==5248== Copyright (C) 2004-2007, and GNU GPL'd, by OpenWorks LLP.

==5248== Using valgrind-3.2.3, a dynamic binary instrumentation framework.

==5248== Copyright (C) 2000-2007, and GNU GPL'd, by Julian Seward et al.

==5248== For more details, rerun with: -v

==5248==

==5248== Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

==5248==    at 0x400A3DF: _dl_relocate_object (in /lib64/ld-2.7.so)

==5248==    by 0x4003697: dl_main (in /lib64/ld-2.7.so)

==5248==    by 0x4012DEF: _dl_sysdep_start (in /lib64/ld-2.7.so)

==5248==    by 0x4001FD0: _dl_start (in /lib64/ld-2.7.so)

==5248==    by 0x4000B17: (within /lib64/ld-2.7.so)

==5248==

==5248== Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

==5248==    at 0x400A3EC: _dl_relocate_object (in /lib64/ld-2.7.so)

==5248==    by 0x4003697: dl_main (in /lib64/ld-2.7.so)

==5248==    by 0x4012DEF: _dl_sysdep_start (in /lib64/ld-2.7.so)

==5248==    by 0x4001FD0: _dl_start (in /lib64/ld-2.7.so)

==5248==    by 0x4000B17: (within /lib64/ld-2.7.so)

==5248==

==5248== Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

==5248==    at 0x400A3DF: _dl_relocate_object (in /lib64/ld-2.7.so)

==5248==    by 0x40038C1: dl_main (in /lib64/ld-2.7.so)

==5248==    by 0x4012DEF: _dl_sysdep_start (in /lib64/ld-2.7.so)

==5248==    by 0x4001FD0: _dl_start (in /lib64/ld-2.7.so)

==5248==    by 0x4000B17: (within /lib64/ld-2.7.so)

==5248==

==5248== Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

==5248==    at 0x400A3EC: _dl_relocate_object (in /lib64/ld-2.7.so)

==5248==    by 0x40038C1: dl_main (in /lib64/ld-2.7.so)

==5248==    by 0x4012DEF: _dl_sysdep_start (in /lib64/ld-2.7.so)

==5248==    by 0x4001FD0: _dl_start (in /lib64/ld-2.7.so)

==5248==    by 0x4000B17: (within /lib64/ld-2.7.so)

==5248==

==5248== ERROR SUMMARY: 4 errors from 4 contexts (suppressed: 0 from 0)

==5248== malloc/free: in use at exit: 0 bytes in 0 blocks.

==5248== malloc/free: 0 allocs, 0 frees, 0 bytes allocated.

==5248== For counts of detected errors, rerun with: -v

==5248== All heap blocks were freed -- no leaks are possible.
```

Also ich bin bekomme auch ein paar Fehler. (glibc-2.7)

----------

## 69719

Der Meldung nach, werden bestimmte Variablen in /lib/ld-2.6.1.so nicht initialisiert.

Wenn es ein Problem mit deinem Programm wäre, so würde in etwa eine solche Meldung erhalten.

```

==2097== Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

==2097==    at 0x80483C5: main (<stdin>:6)

```

oder

```

==2097== Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

==2097==    at 0x80483C5: main (test.c:6)

```

Hier ein Code Beispiel, wie dies entstehen kann.

```

#include <stdio.h>

int main( int argc, char *argv[] ) {

        int x;

        if ( x == 0 ) {

                printf( "x == 0\n" );

        } else {

                printf( "x != 0\n" );

        }

        return 0;

}

```

Nun vermute ich so etwas in der glibc.

Testen könnte man dies, indem man die glibc mit debugging Informationen installiert und anschließend das ganze testet.

```

FEATURES="-nostrip" USE="debug" emerge glibc

echo "int main(void){return 0;}" | gcc -x c -g - -o /tmp/test && valgrind -v /tmp/test 

```

Last edited by 69719 on Wed Nov 14, 2007 11:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sirro

Ich denke die Ursache ist schon klar. Das seltsame ist nur, dass es scheinbar nur bei pablo_supertux auftaucht und sonst kein anderer diese Probleme hat. Irgendwas muss ja verursachen, dass dieser code nicht ausgefuehrt wird.

Nachdem mein glibc-update letztens so rumgezickt hat ist meine Lust das mit debug-informationen zu probieren leider sehr gering.  :Wink: 

----------

## toralf

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Nachdem mein glibc-update letztens so rumgezickt hat ist meine Lust das mit debug-informationen zu probieren leider sehr gering. 

 Deswegen habe ich mir ein user-mode-linux-image zugelegt - damit konnte ich z.B. die Seiteneffekte des letzten apache-2.2 updates erkennen und ausbügeln.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *escor wrote:*   

> was gibt denn
> 
> ```
> 
> echo "int main(void){return 0;}" | gcc -x c -g - -o /tmp/test && valgrind -v /tmp/test
> ...

 

```

--7537-- Page sizes: currently 4096, max supported 4096

--7537-- Valgrind library directory: /usr/lib/valgrind

--7537-- Reading syms from /lib/ld-2.6.1.so (0x4000000)

--7537--    object doesn't have a symbol table

--7537-- Reading syms from /tmp/test (0x8048000)

--7537-- Reading syms from /usr/lib/valgrind/x86-linux/memcheck (0x38000000)

--7537--    object doesn't have a symbol table

--7537--    object doesn't have a dynamic symbol table

--7537-- Reading suppressions file: /usr/lib/valgrind/default.supp

--7537-- Reading syms from /usr/lib/valgrind/x86-linux/vgpreload_core.so (0x401D000)

--7537--    object doesn't have a symbol table

--7537-- Reading syms from /usr/lib/valgrind/x86-linux/vgpreload_memcheck.so (0x401F000)

--7537--    object doesn't have a symbol table

--7537-- Reading syms from /lib/libc-2.6.1.so (0x403E000)

--7537--    object doesn't have a symbol table

==7537== Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

==7537==    at 0x400A747: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x40044CE: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x4013673: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x4001239: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x40008A6: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537== 

==7537== Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

==7537==    at 0x400A74F: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x40044CE: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x4013673: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x4001239: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x40008A6: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537== 

==7537== Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

==7537==    at 0x400ABEA: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x40044CE: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x4013673: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x4001239: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x40008A6: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537== 

==7537== Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

==7537==    at 0x400A888: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x40044CE: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x4013673: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x4001239: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x40008A6: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537== 

==7537== Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

==7537==    at 0x400A747: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x40040E7: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x4013673: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x4001239: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x40008A6: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537== 

==7537== Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

==7537==    at 0x400A74F: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x40040E7: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x4013673: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x4001239: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x40008A6: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537== 

==7537== Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

==7537==    at 0x400A888: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x40040E7: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x4013673: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x4001239: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x40008A6: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

--7537-- REDIR: 0x40A8220 (rindex) redirected to 0x40221D7 (rindex)

--7537-- REDIR: 0x40A330F (free) redirected to 0x4021137 (free)

--7537-- REDIR: 0x40A90D0 (memset) redirected to 0x4022638 (memset)

==7537== 

==7537== ERROR SUMMARY: 7 errors from 7 contexts (suppressed: 0 from 0)

==7537== 

==7537== 1 errors in context 1 of 7:

==7537== Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

==7537==    at 0x400A888: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x40040E7: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x4013673: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x4001239: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x40008A6: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537== 

==7537== 1 errors in context 2 of 7:

==7537== Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

==7537==    at 0x400A74F: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x40040E7: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x4013673: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x4001239: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x40008A6: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537== 

==7537== 1 errors in context 3 of 7:

==7537== Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

==7537==    at 0x400A747: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x40040E7: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x4013673: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x4001239: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x40008A6: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537== 

==7537== 1 errors in context 4 of 7:

==7537== Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

==7537==    at 0x400A888: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x40044CE: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x4013673: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x4001239: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x40008A6: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537== 

==7537== 1 errors in context 5 of 7:

==7537== Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

==7537==    at 0x400ABEA: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x40044CE: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x4013673: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x4001239: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x40008A6: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537== 

==7537== 1 errors in context 6 of 7:

==7537== Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

==7537==    at 0x400A74F: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x40044CE: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x4013673: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x4001239: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x40008A6: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537== 

==7537== 1 errors in context 7 of 7:

==7537== Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

==7537==    at 0x400A747: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x40044CE: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x4013673: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x4001239: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537==    by 0x40008A6: (within /lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

==7537== IN SUMMARY: 7 errors from 7 contexts (suppressed: 0 from 0)

==7537== 

==7537== malloc/free: in use at exit: 0 bytes in 0 blocks.

==7537== malloc/free: 0 allocs, 0 frees, 0 bytes allocated.

==7537== 

==7537== All heap blocks were freed -- no leaks are possible.

--7537--  memcheck: sanity checks: 0 cheap, 1 expensive

--7537--  memcheck: auxmaps: 0 auxmap entries (0k, 0M) in use

--7537--  memcheck: auxmaps: 0 searches, 0 comparisons

--7537--  memcheck: SMs: n_issued      = 7 (112k, 0M)

--7537--  memcheck: SMs: n_deissued    = 0 (0k, 0M)

--7537--  memcheck: SMs: max_noaccess  = 65535 (1048560k, 1023M)

--7537--  memcheck: SMs: max_undefined = 0 (0k, 0M)

--7537--  memcheck: SMs: max_defined   = 19 (304k, 0M)

--7537--  memcheck: SMs: max_non_DSM   = 7 (112k, 0M)

--7537--  memcheck: max sec V bit nodes:    0 (0k, 0M)

--7537--  memcheck: set_sec_vbits8 calls: 0 (new: 0, updates: 0)

--7537--  memcheck: max shadow mem size:   416k, 0M

--7537-- translate:            fast SP updates identified: 1,627 ( 92.3%)

--7537-- translate:   generic_known SP updates identified: 90 (  5.1%)

--7537-- translate: generic_unknown SP updates identified: 44 (  2.4%)

--7537--     tt/tc: 3,134 tt lookups requiring 3,137 probes

--7537--     tt/tc: 3,134 fast-cache updates, 2 flushes

--7537--  transtab: new        1,566 (32,765 -> 553,377; ratio 168:10) [0 scs]

--7537--  transtab: dumped     0 (0 -> ??)

--7537--  transtab: discarded  0 (0 -> ??)

--7537-- scheduler: 26,134 jumps (bb entries).

--7537-- scheduler: 0/1,605 major/minor sched events.

--7537--    sanity: 1 cheap, 1 expensive checks.

--7537--    exectx: 30,011 lists, 7 contexts (avg 0 per list)

--7537--    exectx: 7 searches, 0 full compares (0 per 1000)

--7537--    exectx: 0 cmp2, 21 cmp4, 0 cmpAll

```

das blöde ist, ich bekomme nur die Adressen (at 0x400A74F oder by 0x40044CE) und damit kann ich wirklich wenig anfangen.

Ich hab die glibc schon wieder installiert und das hat nichts gebracht   :Crying or Very sad:  ich hab keine Ahnung, was bei mir los ist, außerdem kann ich nicht einschätzen, wie gefährlich sowas ist.

edit: ich hab an der Uni eine andere Gentoo Maschine, wo ich auch regelmmäßig emerge -uvaDN world ausführe und dort habe ich dasselbe Problem. Also langsam denke ich, dass es vielleicht an einer Einstellung von mir liegt (CFLAGS/USE Flags oder so), die zu diesem Verhalten führt. Aber früher haben meine Flags immer wunderbar funktioniert, deswegen hab ich sie seit Jahren nicht aktualisiert.

----------

## 69719

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> das blöde ist, ich bekomme nur die Adressen (at 0x400A74F oder by 0x40044CE) und damit kann ich wirklich wenig anfangen.
> 
> 

 

damit solltest du debug informationen anstatt adressen bekommen

```

FEATURES="-nostrip" USE="debug" emerge glibc

```

----------

## pablo_supertux

Hi

ich werd es mal versuchen.

Gruss

Pablo

----------

